# Wie wird ein Forum erfolgreich?



## Coldfist (13. Februar 2004)

Hallöle!

Ich habe jetzt mein erstes Forum gestartet und merke, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist, die User auf die Seite zu "locken".
Ich hab schon viel Mund zu Mund Propaganda gemacht, aber die Leute sind irgendwie zu faul, sich eine Minute Zeit für die Anmeldung zu nehmen.

Wie habt ihr dieses Forum großgezogen?
Muss man dazu spezielle Events machen, z.B. "der erste mit 1000 Posts bekommt ein Auto"?

Vielleicht können mich ja einige Leute aus diesem Forum unterstützen.
http://www.sephzone.forum de vu

Danke schonmal und viel Spaß
Coldfist

edit:
Der will das de vu  nicht haben...


----------



## Sway (13. Februar 2004)

Also schon alleine eine  Adresse ist für mich Grund genug eine Seite nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Das schonmal vorweg.

Als nächstes: Was bietest du an? Ich sehe ein leeres Forum, ohne weiteren Inhalt. Warum sollte jemand ein Forum besuchen das leer ist?


----------



## Coldfist (13. Februar 2004)

Ja, sorry.
Die Domain wird bald zur de, das ist alles schon geregelt.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, die Leute wollen sich ja nicht anmelden und ohne Leute gibt es auch kein volles Forum.

Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Sway (13. Februar 2004)

Jetzt mal im ernst. Was du anbieten willst, haben schon hunderte andere Leute auf die Beine gestellt... unter anderem gibts dieses Forum hier, oder auch welche auf Chip.de heise.de und und und...

Wenn du Eine Homepage mit , z.B. Tutorials oder Scripten hast, dann ist so ein Forum eine nette ergänzung. Aber einfach nur ein Forum ins Netz zu stellen und hoffen das die User kommen ist ziemlich naiv.


----------



## WebKing (18. Februar 2004)

Das Problem ist leider folgendes:
Es gibt Foren wie Sand am Meer, als viel zu viele. Vor ein paar Monaten/Jahren ging das noch gut, weil es nur wenige gab, aber jetzt macht fast jeder eins auf und nur wenige haben wirklich Erfolg und eine Chance.
Also du musst den Usern was bieten, dass sie sich anmelden und auch wieder kommen. Deins muss besser als viele andere sein. Viele denken auch, warum soll ich mich da anmelden, wenn ich das woanders auch kriege. 
Außerdem buch auf anderen Seiten Werbung und biete deinen Usern was.
Z.B. regelmäßige Gewinnspiele, Auktionen, etc.
Evlt. auch Anmeldebonus. Ansonsten gibt es auch gute Tuts, wie du deine Seite gut promoten kannst. hab da auch ein paar Tipps-> Interesse einfach PN!


----------



## Sway (18. Februar 2004)

was nützen einem die besten Tutorials, wenn es auf seiner seite keinen Inhalt gibt?


----------



## WebKing (18. Februar 2004)

Ja klar, gar nichts.
Das muss natürlich erstmal da sein, also mach in der Richtung erstmal was.


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

Es ist immer wieder die gleiche Frage, die man sich sowohl bei Foren als auch bei Homepages im allgemeinen stellen sollte, wenn man findet, dass man zu wenig Besucher hätte, aber unbedingt gerne mehr hätte.

"Was biete ich, was andere nicht schon besser/länger/umfangreicher bieten ?"

Wenn einem dazu nichts einfällt, man aber auf "Massen" von Usern angewiesen ist, kann man es vergessen und lässt es besser bleiben.

Dieses Forum ist denke ich vorallem groß, weil es

a) eine absolut geniale Domain Hat. Gedankengang, wenn man etwas sich im Internet nach Hilfe umschaut: "Ok ich suche eine Anleitung, das ist im Computerbereich oft ein tutorial. Mal http://www.tutorials.de ausprobieren."

b) Das Forum existiert schon vergleichsweise lange und hatte deshalb Zeit eine enorme Masse an Content zu sammeln.

c) Durch den vielen Content und entsprechende Google-Optimierung, haben wir bei vielen Suchbegriffen einen exzellenten Page Rank. Suche mal nach ein paar PC verwandten Top-Themen, die immer wieder gesucht werden und schau wo wir da stehen. Oft auf der ersten Seite.

d) Die Themaktik des Forums bietet sich für ein Forum an. So ist es durchaus wahrscheinlicher, dass ein Webmaster mit Problemen zu uns in ein Forum kommt, als das ein musikbegeisterter in ein Musik-Forum geht. Alleine schon, weil der Webmaster auf Grund seiner Tätigkeit näher am Medium dran ist.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Februar 2004)

Die Vorgänger haben schon einiges gesagt.

Wie wird ein Forum erfolgreich? 
Analyiseren wir doch mal tutorials.de.

Tutorials.de bietet eine Domain die Aussagekräftig und leicht zu finden ist. Natürlich gibt es keine Domains mehr die ähnlich gut wie tutorials.de sind.
Eine  Domain schreckt zusätzlich dazu das es niemanden anlockt zusätzlich noch ab.
Auch eine Sephzone.de Domain hat fuer mich leider keine Aussagekraft.

Das Thema:

Gehen wir mal deine Foren Themen durch:

>Party & Freunde
>Was geht bei euch so ab?
Welchen Anreiz habe ich gerade bei dir im Forum über Party zu reden? Da geh ich lieber in ein Spezialisiertes Forum von Partys die genau ich mag.
Vielleicht ein Forum mit Partys die in meiner Gegend stattfinden, meinen Musik (und Frauengeschmack) treffen usw. 

>Diskussionen
>Hier könnt ihr zu verschiedenen Themen diskutieren
 Auch dieses Forum ist sinnlos. Denn entweder diskutiere ich über Politik in einem Politikforum oder aber es gibt eine grosse Community mit vielen OnTopic Foren und mann will einen "wilden Bereich" anbietet... siehe Smalltalk Forum

>Softwar und Hardwar usw
Ist ebenso nicht aussagekräfig. Was für Software auf welchen Betriebssystem usw.
Mich intressiert zum Beispiel Cubase auf Windows absolut nicht die Bohne, bei jemand anderes gibt es nichts interressanteres, dafür will der gar nicht wissen was die neuste Eclipse Beta kann, was mich wiederrum brennend interressiert.
Wenn mann aber Spezialforen aufzieht sollte mann in diesem Bereich weitergehende Ahnung haben.
Auf tutorials.de haben wir für jeden Bereich mindestens einen der sich sehr gut mit dem Thema auskennt im Team, das führt dazu das wir Bereiche auch puschen können.
Beispiel Java Forum. Vor einiger Zeit war dies noch zusammen mit VB und Delphi. Es gab einfach zu wenige Java Programmierer auf Tutorials.de. Zu der Zeit gab es 2 sehr gut laufende Forenbereiche: 
PHP und Photoshop und auch HTML + JavaScript.  
Dann habe ich mich etwas stärker um das Java Forum gekümmert und mit Tom eine super Verstärkung bekommen und so nach und nach mausert sich das Forum. Immer häufiger stosse ich wenn ich nach einen Denkanstoss google immer wieder auf tutorials.de 
// Sogar schon passiert das ich jemanden anderes geholfen hatte und eine Lösung gepostet hatte, an die ich in dem Moment gar nicht gedacht hatte, sprich selber gelöst bevor das Problem auftrat  //

Das soll heissen du solltest dein Forum auf etwas spezialisieren, von dem du genügend Ahnung hast um es über lange Zeit selber zu puschen. Denn wenn Leute sehen das viele Threads nicht beantwortet werden, und sie keine Lösung bekommen, melden sie sich erst gar nicht an. Erst nach einer ganzen Weile werden Foren zu selbstläufern, sprich auch ohne das Mods antworten funktionieren sie. Das ist hier z.b im PHP Forum der Fall.

Jetzt ist aber die Frage nach der Konkurrenz in dem Gebiet. Ein PHP Forum zu biete würde dir nichts bringen, selbst wenn du verdammt viel Ahnung von PHP hättest. Der Markt ist von brauchbaren PHP Foren sowas von zugeschüttet das dort noch Fuss zu fassen sehr schwer sein wird.

Also spezialisiere dich so weit wie möglich. So suche auch ich speziallisierte Foren auf, z.b PostgreSQL Forum usw.
Wenn du mal einen Einstieg gefunden hast, und Leute hast die in diesem Gebiet ahnung haben ist der erste Schritt getan. Denn meist haben diese Leute auch noch von anderen Dingen Ahnung  und damit gibt es die Möglichkeit auch dort Foren zu eröffnen.
So lebt z.b auch das C++ Forum, von leuten die auf Tutorials.de wegen dem guten PHP Forum gekommen sind, und gemerkt haben, das es doch einige gibt die auch von 
C++ einige Ahnung haben.


Kurz gesagt: 
Als Allgemeines Forum kann mann es knicken, spezialisierte Foren könnten immer noch in eine "Marktlücke" schlüpfen, aber dann mach dich gefasst, viele viele viele Stunden zu investieren, bevor auch nur ein kleines Forum steht mit 1000 Mitgliedern.
Denn allein das ist sehr sehr schwer zu erreichen. Die ersten 1000 sind die schwersten 
Auf tutorials.de registrieren wir schon gar nicht mehr wenn 1000 neuanmeldungen hinzugekommen sind 
Wenn wir nicht regelmässig löschen würden, währe die 100.000 schon lange voll


----------



## Coldfist (18. Februar 2004)

Es ist wirklich nicht einfach heutzutage, etwas Sinnvolles ins Internet zu stellen, was es nicht schon gibt.
Ich glaube ein Forum zu erstellen ist genau das gleiche wie ein Versuch, ein neues Betriebssystem zu Programmieren.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt in meine dunkle Ecke zurück und werde mal nachdenken, was sinvoll wäre, zumindest erstmal in den Gebieten, in denen ich mich auskenne.

Eine Domain zu haben, wie z.B. Tutorials.de ist schonmal verdammt vorteilhaft.
Das einzige, was man heute noch bekommen könnte wäre bei den neuen Umlaut-Domains "Anleitungööön.de", was nicht sehr vielversprechend ist.
Bleibt mir noch die Werbung übrig. Aber auch da habe ich schon was im Auge.

Aber sagt mir mal eins: Wo nehmt ihr die Zeit her? Ich bin Schüler und gehe nebenbei Arbeiten, da bleibt kaum noch Zeit für das Internet.
Finanziert euch Tutorials.de schon?
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ihr alle nicht arbeitet oder bis 3 Uhr nachts in der Woche am Forum schreibt.

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die Tipps und ziehe mich zurück.
Coldfist


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Februar 2004)

Natürlich arbeiten wir 

Aber da die meisten von uns in der Branche Tätig sind, verträgt sich tutorials.de 
auch mit unserer Arbeit


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Coldfist _
> *
> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ihr alle nicht arbeitet oder bis 3 Uhr nachts in der Woche am Forum schreibt.
> *


Doch - komm mal um 3 Uhr unter der Woche aufs Board - sehr sehr selten das kein Mod anwesend wäre. Manche Leute (ich z.B.) kann nachts bedeutend besser arbeiten.Und wenn ich erst gegen 10:00 Uhr Vorlesung hab, dann störts auch nicht  Jetzt ist es genau 4:05 Uhr und der Status zeigt folgendes an:



> Das Team online:
> Alexander Schuc
> Andreas Gaisbauer
> Dominik Haubrich
> Martin Schaefer



bye bye:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2004)

Wer behauptet, dass tutorials.de unseren exklusiven Lebenswandel nicht finanziert?
Ich darf doch mal darauf hinweisen, dass der Rest der Mannschaft (all die, die
gerade nicht online sind) momentan in einem professionellen Workshop "User-
Treatment & DAU-Exclusion" für die alltäglichen Härten des Moderatorenlebens
psychologisch geschult werden. Auf Kosten von tutorials.de natürlich. Wie mir
berichtet wird, ist die Fortbildungsmaßnahme eher mit einem amerikanischen
BootCamp vergleichbar, als mit Urlaub oder ähnlich erquicklichen Situationen.

Gruß
Martin

Hier noch ein aktueller Schnappschuss, der mir soeben vom Teamleiter der
Schulungsmaßnahme zugesandt wurde. Ausbildungsziel heute war laut seinem
Bericht der interne Leitsatz "Gehorche dem Administrator in allen Lebenslagen":


----------

